# 2005 TCR Seatpost Replacement



## joel.brodsky (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi - I have a 2005 Giant TCR T-Mobile. I know it's quite old but I do love the ride! While on a ride yesterday, I heard a noise when sitting back on the seat and discovered that the seat post had cracked and broke before ending my ride. Hunting around the internet I can't find a replacement. Any iideas where I can locate a replacement or perhaps another seatpost that would work.

Thanks for your help!

Joel


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Anything sized 27.2mm will do.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If the bike uses a seat post shim, 27.2 will work. If it doesn't, 31.8 was, I believe, the size of the OEM post.......Measure your broken post, or take the bike to a shop to have them measure it.


----------

